# Splinters



## xring3 (Aug 3, 2012)

This is my first post so I thought I would share this tidbit. My woodworking is generally limited to refinishing rifle stocks. About a year or so ago I was working on a mosin-nagant Russian stock. While sanding, I picked up a splinter in my finger. Immediately my finger started to swell. I removed the splinter and applied some antiseptic and went about finishing the job. The swelling did not go down and several days later off to the Dr for treatment. I don't know if the wood, left over cosmoline residue or what but it was 1year till all was back to normal.


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you for the post:yes: A year! I'm glad all is back to normal...and welcome to the forum.:smile:


----------

